# Sulky Santa



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

My sister fosters for Aussie rescue, and this is her current foster. She is a little doll, but apparently she doesn't "do" costumes!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww, poor little lamb just isn't "feeling it," I suppose. It's just like some kids; some will keep their hats on in the cold, others would rather not. She's a cutie though, even in her moment of scorn.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

she's gorgeous, even when sulking!


----------

